# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Translation into Polish

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
How would you translate the following English sentences into Polish: 
The weather is fine here today. 
Today, the weather is fine here. 
Here, the weather is fine today. 
Do you speak any other languages (besides X)? 
My pleasure! (as a reply to thank you) 
You're welcome (as a reply to thank you) 
I have always thaught that... 
I have been learning English for about 9 years now  
Thank you for your help!

----------


## kamka

sorry about the delay - I haven't really had opportunity to get online that much. 
The weather is fine here today.  
Today, the weather is fine here.  
Here, the weather is fine today.   
there ouldn't really be much of a difference when it comes to word order; just the emphasize.
Pogoda jest dzisiaj całkiem ładna tutaj.
Dzisiaj pogoda jest tutaj całkiem ładna
Tutaj pogoda jest całkiem ładna dzisiaj.  
Do you speak any other languages (besides X)?  
M

----------


## Wowik

> Cła przyjemność po mojej stronie

 Przepraszam.
Ne razumiem co to jest "Cła"?   ::  
To jest "Cała" ?

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Cła przyjemność po mojej stronie   Przepraszam.
> Ne razumiem co to jest "Cła"?   
> To jest "Cała" ?

 oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam :P

----------


## Culturist

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by kamka  Cła przyjemność po mojej stronie   Przepraszam.
> Ne razumiem co to jest "Cła"?   
> To jest "Cała" ?   oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam :P

 Dear kamka, 
How would "oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam" translate into English? 
How would "a co to takiego?" be translated into English? 
Thank you!

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka        Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by kamka  Cła przyjemność po mojej stronie   Przepraszam.
> Ne razumiem co to jest "Cła"?   
> To jest "Cała" ?   oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam :P   Dear kamka, 
> How would "oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam" translate into English? 
> How would "a co to takiego?" be translated into English? 
> Thank you!

 "you're right, it was supposed to be "cała", I swallowed a letter" 
"a co to takiego?" = "what's this?"

----------


## DeVroo

Hello,  
A conjunction at the beginning of sentences reflects the surprise and amazement, or great curiosity, if the question is repeated.
A co to takiego?
A dlaczego?
A z kim?

----------

